# Aldi Talk Paket 300, Lidl Smart S oder Congstar Smart M???



## Lios Nudin (12. November 2013)

Hi Leute, ich kenne mich im Thema Handy und Co. nicht sonderlich gut aus. Ich hab aktuell das Congstar Tarifpaket Surf Flat 500. 


Datenflat
HSDPA-Speed mit max 7,2 Mbit/s bis 500 MB/Monat
Beste D-Netz-Qualität
9 Cent pro Min./SMS in alle dt. Netze2
Ohne Vertragslaufzeit wählbar
Tarifoptionen jeden Monat flexibel zu- oder abbuchen
9 Cent pro Min. ins europäische Festnetz21
SpeedOn: zusätzliches Highspeed-Datenvolumen nachbuchbar10


Damit komme ich im Monat auf eine Rechnung von ca. 15€. Entsprechend meinem Nutzungsverhalten gibt es aber bessere Tarife. Ich bin ursprünglich bei congstar (Netz D1) gelandet, weil ich als Laie denke, dass die Netzabdeckung dort ganz gut ist.


Jetzt gibt es aber das Aldi Talk Paket 300 (eplus), das Lidl Smart S Paket (O2) und Congstar Smart M. 



Bei allen drei Möglichkeiten bleibe ich monatlich unter 10€. Aldi und Lidl haben aber nicht nur das günstigere Angebot, sondern bieten auch mehr frei SMS usw.
Ich könnte mit den 100 Freiminuten, den 100 Frei SMS und 200MB pro Monat des congstar Smart M Tarif auch leben, da ich die 500MB meines Congstar Tarifpaket Surf Flat 500 nie ganz genutzt habe.


Kann ich mir den ganzen Stress mit Rufnummermitnahme usw. sparen wenn ich bei congstar bleibe und den Smart M Tarif wähle?
Was haltet ihr von den Angeboten von Aldi und Lidl?


Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## keinnick (12. November 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich bin ursprünglich bei congstar (Netz D1) gelandet, weil ich als Laie denke, dass die Netzabdeckung dort ganz gut ist.



Damit liegst Du auch richtig. E-Plus kenne ich nicht aber bei O2 war das Netz eine echte Katastrophe.


----------



## Erok (12. November 2013)

Also ich habe den Smart S von o2 (wird jedoch über Fonic abgewickelt)

Die buchen bequem jeden Monat die 7,99 Euro von meinem Bankkonto ab, so muss ich mir nicht diese Karten für 10 Euro kaufen 

Sobald das o2 - Netz selbst nicht erreichbar ist, landet man automatisch im D1 - Netz und das kostenlos, bzw man hat die gleichen Optionen wie in seinem eigentlichen o2 - Netz. Es entstehen Dir dadurch also keine weiteren Kosten, falls o2 mal nicht erreichbar sein sollte unterwegs.

Bei mir hier rund um Stuttgart habe ich jedoch nicht dieses Problem, und bin schon seit über 10 Jahren bei o2 Kunde, bzw jetzt halt über Lidl/Fonic 

Du kannst Dir aber auch erst mal die kostenlose Netzclub-Sim bestellen : https://www.netzclub.net/?utm_sourc...rm=Netzclub&utm_campaign=Netzclub+Brand&noo=1

Da zahlst Du keinen einzigen Cent im Monat, und hast 100 MB Datenflat kostenlos dabei. Bekommst nur ca 1 mal die Woche eine Werbe-SMS die man ja wieder löschen kann 

Wenn Du damit feststellst, daß das o2 Netz in Deinem Umkreis wunderbar funktioniert, kannste ja zugreifen 

Greetz Erok


----------



## SupprDeitsch (12. November 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Kann ich mir den ganzen Stress mit Rufnummermitnahme usw. sparen wenn ich bei congstar bleibe und den Smart M Tarif wähle?
> Was haltet ihr von den Angeboten von Aldi und Lidl?



Aldi und Lidl sind eigentlich sehr günstig, aber ich kann bei Aldi mit dem E-Plus Netz (hab ich) sagen, ist die Netzabdeckung komischerweise schlechter geworden im letzten halben Jahr. Selbst in größeren Städten wie München und Heidelberg habe ich ab und zu kein Netz. Könnte jetzt auch an etwas anderem liegen, habe leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeit... Zumindest hatten andere in meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung keine Netzprobleme, die nutzen aber auch kein E-Plus-Netz

Für das Geld bei Congstar bekommst du wo anders mehr SMS u Min., aber ja, du sparst dir natürlich die Nummernmitnahme und bleibst in einem evtl. besseren Netz


----------



## jamie (12. November 2013)

Ich habe das genannte Aldi-Paket und bin bisher sehr zu frieden.
Auch mit der Netzabdeckung habe ich keine Probleme gehabt.
Der Preis ist sehr gut (der Lidl-Vertrag scheint ja komplett gleich zu sein) und Congstar wäre mir im Vergleich viel zu teuer.
Rufnummermitnahme? Muss du selber wissen, ich habe jetzt einfach 'ne neue Nummer.


----------



## Dartwurst (12. November 2013)

Wenn Deine Ortsangabe "In der Natur" zutreffend ist, kannst Du Dir Aldi wohl knicken. Das klappt nur selten bis nie!


----------



## jamie (12. November 2013)

Ich wohne auch abgeschieden und ich habe keine Probleme.


----------



## tigra456 (12. November 2013)

ich wohne im schwarzwald....
Es war ein großer Fehler von T-Mobile weg zu O2 zu gehen...

Billig ja aber Netz beschissen.
Ich gehe nächstes jahr auch wieder ins D1 Netz. Am besten direkt zur Telekom.
Habe da einen Vertrag gesehen Call and Surf M der ist sogar mit LTE.
Will hier keine Werbung machen aber wenn du ab und zu auf Mydealz oder ähnlichen Netzwerken guckst,
bekommt man Verträge mit Barauszahlungen, wodurch so ein Vertrag direkt bei der Telekom sogar auf 18,00 Euro rutscht.
Also da kannst du echt nichts sagen.

Ich rate jedem zu D1 am besten bei der Telekom, zur not bei Congstar, Klarmobil(genau lesen, nicht immer D1 netz) oder andren D1 Anbietern.
Es kostet im Schnitt 5 Euro mehr wie vergleichbare O2 Angebote, ist es mir aber wert wenn ich dann wechsle.

Also

Telflat
SMS FLat
500-750 (call and Surf M) oder 1000 MB (bei t-mob inkl LTE)

Kosten so caaaa. 25-37 Euro (bei t-mob direkt) unter normalen Umständen.
oder du nimmst nen kleineren Vertrag und arbeitest mit Zusatzpaketen.
Aber O2 und D1 preislich vergleichen geht eig nicht, D1 kostet immer bissl mehr.
(Aber meiner Meinung nach, def das beste Netz)


So oft kein Netz oder nur E mit o2....Unfassbar !

Aber muss jeder selber entscheiden....

Gruß


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2013)

Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem D-Netztarif für Wenigtelefonierer mit mind. 300MB Surfkontingent.

Bis jetzt sehen diese Tarife hier für mich am besten aus: 

SMART 100 von DeutschlandSIM

Smartphone-Tarif All-In XM ohne Vertragsbindung | smartmobil.de


----------



## slaper688 (12. November 2013)

Du must Schauen mit welcher Anbieter den besten Empfang bietet in deiner Gegend hab zb O2 Eplus ,Tkom und Voodafon geht garnicht


----------



## tigra456 (12. November 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Ich bin momentan auch auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem D-Netztarif für Wenigtelefonierer mit mind. 300MB Surfkontingent.
> 
> Bis jetzt sehen diese Tarife hier für mich am besten aus:
> 
> ...




Oder du guckts bei Congstar.
Da gilt ja 9 cent auf jede sms und jede minute als "Grundtarif" dann holst die die 500 MB zum Surfen dazu und gut ist...
Nur so als beispiel

Ich kann euch Check24.de als gutes und neutrales Vergleichsportal empfehlen.


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. November 2013)

Danke für eure Erfahrungen. Im Handy-Netztest Deutschland von Chip landet Telekom auf Platz 1. Das würde dafür sprechen, dass ich bei Congstar und D1 bleibe. 

Andererseits wird im Test nicht auf den Empfang in ländlichen Gegenden eingegangen. In dem Kaff bei mir zuhause ist mein Handy tot und ich habe gar keinen Empfang. Wenn ich mich ausschließlich in Städten und deren Einzugsgebiete bewegen würde, wäre ich mir über einen möglichen Wechsel zu eplus oder o2 auch nicht so unsicher. Selbst mit Congstar und D1 kann es bei mir vorkommen, dass ich kein Inet habe und auch nicht telefonieren kann.
Mit der aktuellen Situation könnte ich leben, nur sollte es mit einem Wechsel zu O2 oder eplus nicht schlimmer werden was den Empfang angeht.

Noch eine Frage zum Datenvolumen:



> Ab einem Datenvolumen von 200 MB pro Monat wird die Bandbreite im  jeweiligen Monat auf max. 64 kBit/s (Download) und 16 kBit/s (Upload)  beschränkt



Ist das dann "E"- oder "3G" Geschwindigkeit. "E" wäre noch in Ordnung, "3G" wäre schlecht. Wenn ich bei meinem Handy unter Einstellung/Datennutzung nachschaue, hab ich seit 24 Oktober ein Datenvolumen von 262MB. Das würde bei dem Congstar-Tarif eine Drosselung bedeuten. Keine Ahnung wie ich auf diese Menge an Daten gekommen. Ich hab nur gesurft und keine Videos angeschaut.


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2013)

Geschwindigkeiten: GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, HSDPA


----------



## SupprDeitsch (12. November 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage zum Datenvolumen:
> 
> Ist das dann "E"- oder "3G" Geschwindigkeit. "E" wäre noch in Ordnung, "3G" wäre schlecht. Wenn ich bei meinem Handy unter Einstellung/Datennutzung nachschaue, hab ich seit 24 Oktober ein Datenvolumen von 262MB. Das würde bei dem Congstar-Tarif eine Drosselung bedeuten. Keine Ahnung wie ich auf diese Menge an Daten gekommen. Ich hab nur gesurft und keine Videos angeschaut.


 
Bei dem Betreiber funktionieren E- und 3G 
E- bzw. 3G sollte je nach Handy automatisch eingestellt werden, je nachdem welches gerade besser erreichbar ist (bzw. wie weit der nächste Sendemast entfernt ist).

PS: Ich habe mein Datenvolumen von einem Monat innerhalb von zwei Tagen mit Google Maps erschöpft... Außerdem sind Bilder nicht immer aufs kleinste komprimiert, also wenn man eine 8Megapixel Cam im Handy hat und die selbstgeschossenen Fotos per Whatsapp oder was auch immer herumschickt kommt einiges zusammen
Sollte es gedrosselt werden funktioniert es ja trotzdem, ich habe bei mir keine großen Einschränkungen gesehen wenn gedrosselt wurde, da ich - wie du scheinbar auch - keine Videos ansehe... da würde man es sofort bemerken


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. November 2013)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeiten: GPRS, EDGE, UMTS, HSDPA


 
Danke, habs gerade selber gefunden. Das entspricht dann GSM (‘G’)_: DL-Geschwindigkeiten zwischen 14.4 kbit/s bis 55.7 kbit/s. Dies ist der älteste Funkstandard im D-Netz. Die maximale  Geschwindigkeit ist in etwa so hoch, wie bei einem analogen  Telefonanschluss (surfen mit 56k-Modem).

_Das wurde mir am Handy noch nie angezeigt_. _Damit kann man aber das Surfen im Internet vergessen, oder? Die Modem-Nutzung ist schon Jahre her, ich weiß nicht mehr ob das noch erträglich war.

Edit: @supprdeitsch: Surfen auf PCGH und ähnlichen Seiten war also ohne lange Wartezeit mit GSM Geschwindigkeit noch gut möglich?


----------



## SupprDeitsch (12. November 2013)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Damit kann man aber das Surfen im Internet vergessen, oder? Die modemnutzung ist schon Jahre her, ich weiß nicht mehr ob das noch erträglich war.



Geht so, ist auf jeden Fall langsamer als auf meinem Rechner... für Texte und Pics genügt es trotzdem.
Kann man bei Congstar monatlich kündigen?? Wenn ja, probiers aus


----------



## Soldat0815 (12. November 2013)

Der Netztest beschreibt die allgeimeine Empfangsleistung egal ob Land oder Stadt wie du auf der ersten Seite siehst fahren die eine Strecke ab und messen eben da die Empfangsleistung/Verbindungsabbrüche/Geschwindigkeit usw.
Wenn du jedoch wissen willst wie es bei dir genau aussieht müsstest jemanden finden der bei Base und o2 ist und vergleichen.
Jedoch ist die wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß das es nicht besser ist sondern eher schlechter.
Ich hab auch den Congstar Smart M und kann den nur empfehlen. 
Kenn genug die sagen das es schön und gut ist das bei diesen ganzen Base und O2 gedönz alles so günstig ist nur was bringt dir das wenn du zB. dieses Highspeed Netz nie hast und nur mit GPRS rumgammelst und das um am Ende eventuell 2€ zu sparen.
Wenn du in ner Großstadt lebst ist das ja noch ok aber je Ländlicher desto schlechter wirds einfach.
Deswegen bin ich schon immer bei D2 oder eben jetzt bei D1/Congstar.


----------



## Icedaft (12. November 2013)

Also D2 steht D1 mittlerweile kaum oder eigentlich nichts nach und bei gleichem oder besserem Leistungsumfang 10€ weniger im Monat zu bezahlen ist schon eine Ansage.


----------



## Lios Nudin (14. November 2013)

Ich bin jetzt zu Congstar M gewechselt. Hab einfach in meinem Konto den Tarif umgestellt und in 14 Tagen wird er dann aktiviert. Kosten sind keine entstanden und ich könnte auch jederzeit wieder innerhalb Constar zu einem anderen Tarif wechseln. Eine Vertragsbindung habe ich keine und kann jederzeit zum Monatsende kündigen.
Ich hab keine Infos mehr gefunden, wie es in unserem Gebiet mit der Netzabdeckung von eplus und O2 aussieht. Da bei uns der Empfang eher durchwachsen ist wollte ich kein Risiko eingehen. Jetzt sind es pro Jahr zwar 24€ (10€ anstatt 8€ im Monat) mehr im Vergleich zu den Angeboten von Lidl und Aldi, aber damit kann ich leben.


----------

